# New owner of 175



## eliteconcept (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all,
Just got my new to me 175 delivered this afternoon. After a quick few cruises around the yard and block with my son we got her all cleaned up.

Unit is from 1990 and is in great shape. It is missing a few items that I'd like to pick up for it though to make it more complete.

I have a few questions about the mower height adjustment knob on the left side under / in front of the seat. What should happen when I move this knob?
I'm contacting the shop to see if it was an oversight, which I think it was. But in case it wasn't where can I buy the knob for the mower height adjustment? I looked on the john deere parts catalog website but didn't see it. 


In googling images for the 175 it looks like most units do not have any black anti-slip material where your feet rest when riding or getting on the mower. Is this correct or can I buy these somewhere. Again looked on the john deere website catalog but didn't see it.

I believe that is all for now, I am sure I will have other questions though.


Thanks


----------

